# Haunt design Seminar at MHC!



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow Allen! Will hope to look you up and see if we can join your seminar! Thanks for the heads up! This will be our first Haunt Con and we are psyched to say the least!
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Saturday June 4th From 1pm to 4pm I will be giving my method for creating a haunt from scratch and for integrating new ideas into an established haunt. Its a Haunt design class that Im super proud of. Im very excited to have the oppertunity to share my methods with others, Thanks MHC for giving me a great forum for talking with haunters!
> If you havent yet then register on site for the seminar I assure you its worh it- I dont want to reveal to many surprises but the hand outs alone are very helpful to haunters. It will be three packed hours of class time. If you like my DVDs, or have liked a class I have done in the past, then you will want to be at this class. Im not a great self promoter in many ways but Im proud of what I have planned and want you all to see it.
> I hope to see many of you there!
> Allen Hopps


*Hallow Allen! Will hope to look you up and see if we can join your seminar! Thanks for the heads up! This will be our first Haunt Con and we are psyched to say the least!
*


----------

